# Copie



## Nolsen (20 Juin 2014)

Bonjour


Comment puis-je copier des applications de mon iMac à

 mon iPad mini ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (20 Juin 2014)

Ce sont biens des applications iOS, hein ?

Synchro iTunes ?


----------



## Nolsen (20 Juin 2014)

Allô

Oui ce sont des applis iOS


Pour la musique, pas de pro b.

Je ne sais pas comment synchroniser les applis

Bye


----------



## gmaa (20 Juin 2014)

Moi j'utilise DropBox pour échanger entre iMac et iPad.

Tu peux regarder aussi File transfer sur iPad et InstaShare.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2014)

iTunes le fait aussi très bien


----------



## gmaa (21 Juin 2014)

iTunes ne présuppose pas iCloud? (Question)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2014)

iCloud ne sauvegarde pas les applications , sauf si pas de sauvegarde sur le Pc ou Mac


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2014)

Les applications se synchronisent avec iTunes comme la musique. Ou alors, tu les télécharges directement depuis ton appareil iOS.


----------

